# Bryson City/Cherokee NC!



## Jason

Me and the family have been up in Bryson City NC camping since Thursday, and have been fishing the local creeks from here and in Cherokee along w/ other activities! Mountain biked Cades Cove yesterday (11 miles)! I'm outta shape and don't suggest doing this!!!!! Did see a few deer and turkey but would rather do this during the cooler months of fall, IN A VEHICLE!!! The local creeks are used by tubers and lots of fishermen/fisherwomen. Beautiful scenery.
















I reckon in the past they had very little EPA restrictions and used cars fer run off issues...pretty cool to be walking down these creeks and see an old car half buried!!!






















Here are a few pics of the fish in the creek behind our camper...too bad I don't have a hammock because I could sleep outside and listen to the critters and rushing water easy!!!!:thumbsup:















We went to Cherokee the other day and me and a buddy had our kids along w/ one more of our friends kids wanted to have a fishing tourney! In Cherokee, you pay 10 bucks a day fer a fishing permit and they stock the creeks with all types of fish! We started out and Bob and the kids took off down the creek while I methodically hit holes and tried spinners in the current....Nothing! Bob and the 3 kids got well outta sight and I found a nice deep hole. I saw 3 nice trout hiding behind a rock and so I sent a cricket down w/ a small sinker. BAM!!!! Hooked up! I got it in and it was a NICE size un....I didn't have a stringer so I said hmmmmmm this vine over here (probably poison ivy) will work so I broke off about 4 foot of it and had it going on! Sent another cricket down and kept sending crickets down...river roaches! Tons of em! I finally got another hook up and got in a 2nd good size trout! Finally worked all the way down to where the rest were (took about 2 hours) and let me tell ya, walking on them rocks is a chore! They were hooking up fish left and right and when the bite got slow we moved to another area. Finding places to park is a chore too! The road up here are just big enough to put 2 VW's side to side w/ no shoulder, just random pull offs. We were in another hole and the boys were trying to catch up to me and Bob. I hooked a nice size small mouth (1st ever small mouth) but was not sure of the size limit so I let it go! Didin't have my GoPro so no pics unfortunately. One of the boys hooked a nice fatty trout and he thought he had the tourney....We moved to another hole and the fights were on.....we were hooking up left and right. Next thing ya know the Village Ranger was behind us wanting our licenses. He was very cool and only asked to see mine cause Bob's son couldn't find his wallet in his truck. He saw our paperwork and told us that we needed separate stringers fer our fish....Lesson learned. We ended up w/ 34 fish...19 fer me and BOB and 15 fer the boys (3 against the 2 of us)!!!:thumbsup: I had the 2 largest fish:yes::thumbsup: I will post the pics on the next post since I can only do a few pics per post!!!!


----------



## Jason

Here are some more pics.....hope you enjoy them....We also zip lined and I have some good video of that but will have to down load it and put it on youtube.....









































Forgot to add that we went up to Clingmans Dome yesterday and the temp was 57!!!!!! Sweet!!!! I haven't shaved since I've been off so I have hair!!! Can't wait to shave it all off!!!


----------



## scott44

Makes me homesick. Did yall hit the nantahala below murphy?


----------



## Jason

scott44 said:


> Makes me homesick. Did yall hit the nantahala below murphy?


We rated it today........COLD!!!!!!! No fishing it today, back to Cherokee tomorrow.


----------



## Gnwdad

Wirelessly posted (Air Force 1)

Don't try the tubing, that water is still colder this time of year then anything we're use to...


----------



## Jason

Gnwdad said:


> Wirelessly posted (Air Force 1)
> 
> Don't try the tubing, that water is still colder this time of year then anything we're use to...


We tubed a few days ago. Been diving in the creek here checking out the trout....got a water dawg today and had my gopro on so ill be editing some videos to post... guy at the creek today said the water was around 50. Rafting wasnt bad but when i stood in the water fer bout 5 minutes my feet were frozen!


----------



## 192

How did ya cook up the trout?


----------



## Jason

grouper22 said:


> How did ya cook up the trout?


Fried em up creekside brother....got some whole to smoke em on the egg!


----------



## 24ft fishmaster

Man makes me a little homesick I used to camp in Cherokee every year . Miss those mountains


----------



## Brad King

My favorite part of the Country!!! Where did you Guys zip line? Awesome place called Navitat that does it at night! Awsome pictures, thank you.


----------



## Jason

Brad King said:


> My favorite part of the Country!!! Where did you Guys zip line? Awesome place called Navitat that does it at night! Awsome pictures, thank you.


Nantahala Outdoor center....longest zip was 1/2 mile....I'll work on the video when I get a chance...


----------



## Try'n Hard

What a Haul!!
Wife & I started our honeymoon in Maggie Valley 27 years ago today! I love Jonathan creek/Soco gap. Been back several times but never fished


----------



## Jason

Try'n Hard said:


> What a Haul!!
> Wife & I started our honeymoon in Maggie Valley 27 years ago today! I love Jonathan creek/Soco gap. Been back several times but never fished


We are now going to go every 4th of July weekend. The creek fishing up there is a blast!!! I tried to load some GoPro videos but my editing software is CRAP!!! It keeps locking up!


----------



## WhyMe

Jason, it looks like you guys had a blast. Are family too loves the mountains , but I have never went fishing. Looks like you guys had a cooler full. WTG
WhyMe 
Mako My Dayo


----------



## HappyTime

I love that place.


----------

